# 14cylinder radial engine



## engineman1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Perhaps you like it?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHujXacbHOs[/ame]


----------



## jimmyocharlie (Jan 10, 2010)

great work!!!

really great!!!!!!!


----------



## engineman1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## joe d (Jan 10, 2010)

Engineman1

That's outstanding! How long did it take to build?

Cheers, Joe


----------



## engineman1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you. I take approx 350 hours to build the engine.


----------



## steamer (Jan 10, 2010)

350 hours is pretty quick! NICE Build!

Dave


----------



## putputman (Jan 10, 2010)

WOW!!!!
I hope you have that work bench bolted down tight. That engine sounds powerfull enough to lift off.
Was that some kind of control in youe left hand?


----------



## cfellows (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a great accomplishment!

Chuck


----------



## engineman1 (Jan 10, 2010)

putputman: You are right, that´s a revolutuion counter. Max. rotation of the engine is 4.900 RPM.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 10, 2010)

Very Impressive Works engineman1! 

Rick


----------



## engineman1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you very much

Martin


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 10, 2010)

engineman1  said:
			
		

> Perhaps you like it?



Yes, perhaps... A *lot*! 
It's beautiful, and sounds terrific. Fine work.

Dean


----------



## ozzie46 (Jan 10, 2010)

OUTSTANDING!!!! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

  Ron


----------



## Rolland (Jan 10, 2010)

That is amazing I am humbled. woohoo1 Thm:


----------



## Maryak (Jan 10, 2010)

Marvelous work engineman 1 :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## nemoc (Jan 10, 2010)

WOW! what a beautiful engine. I am sooooo jealous :bow:


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 12, 2010)

YOWSA !!! :bow: :bow:

EXCELLENT !!

Any build pictures !!


----------



## GOOFY063 (Jan 12, 2010)

that's a good looking engine congratulations :bow:

goofy063


----------



## engineman1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you very much!
Im very pleasesd about your compliments!

Best regards


----------

